# Hottest Male Archer.. Am I too late lol



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

CamSpeed said:


> Throwin on here for the hell of it -C


If only i wasn't 14. Yeah I know it's wrong you're prolly old enough to be my dad and I'm still thinking Woohoo!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

STSmansdaughter said:


> If only i wasn't 14. Yeah I know it's wrong you're prolly old enough to be my dad and I'm still thinking Woohoo!


LMFAO!! God help all men when you're legal! They have NO idea what they're in for. You're one of a kind, STSMD!! :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Great pictures CamSpeed....I am sure all the ladies of AT appreciate your contribution :smile:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Es Verdad


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> LMFAO!! God help all men when you're legal! They have NO idea what they're in for. You're one of a kind, STSMD!! :wink:


Counting down to when I'm legal. 3 years 3 months. :whoo:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Counting down to when I'm legal. 3 years 3 months. :whoo:


 :twitch:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Counting down to when I'm legal. 3 years 3 months. :whoo:


Be careful what you wish for. You are just going to discover that most males are not worth the time you waste on them. There are a few good ones out there. Enjoy being young.....enjoy being single.....enjoy doing your own thing. Focus on a career before you focus on guys and a family. You got a whole life for that. Yea I know....I am talking to myself......I was a teenage girl once. :mg: 


PS: Stay away from older guys.....stick to the ones your age or younger....you will appreciate that advice when you get older. :wink:


----------



## Ratus (Nov 5, 2004)

CamSpeed said:


> Throwin on here for the hell of it -C



From the size of your group, it appears you need to spend more time practicing archery and less time at the gym. :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> You are just going to discover that most males are not worth the time you waste on them. There are a few good ones out there.


The exact same is true about women.... :wink:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Be careful what you wish for. You are just going to discover that most males are not worth the time you waste on them. There are a few good ones out there. Enjoy being young.....enjoy being single.....enjoy doing your own thing. Focus on a career before you focus on guys and a family. You got a whole life for that. Yea I know....I am talking to myself......I was a teenage girl once. :mg:
> 
> 
> PS: Stay away from older guys.....stick to the ones your age or younger....you will appreciate that advice when you get older. :wink:


Good advice Dea . . . this should apply to all teens boy or girl. I can't believe the number of kids I see at the malls and so forth that have children (yes . . . many more then one) before they have a high-school diploma.


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Nice Robinhood*

Nice group and a great Robinhood. Why is the Robinhood located away from the other arrows and away from the center of the target????  I was always told that a Robinhood only counted if both arrows were in the center of the rings. I guess this was blind luck!!!!!  

It appears that you have half of the sport of archery down - the luck half - you just need to work on the skill half. Keep shooting, it will happen.


:beer: :beer: :beer: 

Norm


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Good but not good enough*

There are 7 arrows in that target, 4 in the middle grouped tightly the other one off by itself and the bottom two are stuck together, I can't please everyone - C


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Be careful what you wish for. You are just going to discover that most males are not worth the time you waste on them. There are a few good ones out there. Enjoy being young.....enjoy being single.....enjoy doing your own thing. Focus on a career before you focus on guys and a family. You got a whole life for that. Yea I know....I am talking to myself......I was a teenage girl once. :mg:
> 
> 
> PS: Stay away from older guys.....stick to the ones your age or younger....you will appreciate that advice when you get older. :wink:


Yes, yes a thousand times yes. Dea is a very wise woman, listen to her grasshopper.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Yes, yes a thousand times yes. Dea is a very wise woman, listen to her grasshopper.


Maybe I should start my own advice column. LOL!


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

*Here is my picture for the Hottest Archer thread.*

Ya, you may have muscles, but here's my pic, lets see who gets more votes......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

KYShooter said:


> Ya, you may have muscles, but here's my pic, lets see who gets more votes.......


OH SNAP!!!! hahahaahaha :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:

Women go for the cash everytime dude!!!! hahaha :wink: :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> OH SNAP!!!! hahahaahaha :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Women go for the cash everytime dude!!!! hahaha :wink: :wink:


Not true!


----------



## Ratus (Nov 5, 2004)

CamSpeed said:


> I can't please everyone



Well that's a problem. First you try to impress the ladies with your upper body and then you turn around and say something like that...You'll learn...


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Not true!


Yes true...:wink:

See I'm broke as a joke, so I'm forever screwed...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

So, CamSpeed, do you just randomly shoot your bow w/o a shirt on all the time??


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> So, CamSpeed, do you just randomly shoot your bow w/o a shirt on all the time??


That's a good way to lose a nipple I reckon.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

BillyRay said:


> Yes true...:wink:
> 
> See I'm broke as a joke, so I'm forever screwed...


Thats bull......I make my own money...and there are others like me that will pass money up in a second for the right man.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> Thats bull......I make my own money...and there are others like me that will pass money up in a second for the right man.


Yup, I do and I did.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Yup, I do and I did.


Here, here. Me too!


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

I'd throw up some shirtless pics... but I usually charge for those :wink: :angel:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

JoshKeller said:


> I'd throw up some shirtless pics... but I usually charge for those :wink: :angel:


You mean, you pay most people to look at them??


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

notta chance  Just ask click. It's nothin special though


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

JoshKeller said:


> notta chance  Just ask click. It's nothin special though


I'll have to see a few shirtless pics before I decide if they are charge worthy!!!!


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Fine..one little tease pic. Nothing else is getting posted on a message board. call me a wuss, but the confidence just isnt there


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, Josh, I thought I was special.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

josh you call yourself a man that is but a six pack and i have the whole keg  keep up the eating and beer my friend you will get there


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

FL-HNT-N-FSH said:


> josh you call yourself a man that is but a six pack and i have the whole keg  keep up the eating and beer my friend you will get there


LMFAO-- git'im FHNF git'im good!!


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Now, now. Josh is a good boy. I think he was influenced to post that pic.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, I prefer them lean.....a keg is pushing it a bit..but a six pack isn't necessary. But you wouldn't here me complaining. LOL!


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Weather*

Razorback girl and others responding etc yeah I shoot with my shirt off when its 90 degrees outside why not ? I don't see anything wrong with taking care of yourself, I just put the pics on here I didn't want to start anything but it comes with it be a big deer or big muscles .....lol  - C Archery, chasing whitetails... and the Gym is my life the rest ... just details


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

JoshKeller said:


> I'd throw up some shirtless pics... but I usually charge for those :wink: :angel:


By the month? :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> By the month? :wink:


he would, but most cancel before the three day trial is up,


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> he would, but most cancel before the three day trial is up,


 :chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

All sales final.


----------



## R6_RazorXXX (Dec 29, 2004)

*Me Me Me Me Me!!!*

Come on ladies...Tell me ya love me!!

MEMEME


----------



## N3rd (Oct 9, 2005)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Counting down to when I'm legal. 3 years 3 months. :whoo:


Gross. Glad youre not my daughter. Ugh. But as for that first guy, dang oh man. If only I wasnt a 14 year old boy... :thumbs_do
Negz on that crap


----------



## N3rd (Oct 9, 2005)

Heres my pics ladies. Theyre totally hot. Chew on these.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

CamSpeed said:


> Throwin on here for the hell of it -C


Finally...found it!! I didnt know you meant your own thread  Great pictures, you look alot like one of my brothers actually!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Cam Speed... You are in shape, etc. No question.

But... I gotta think about how I want to say this without being too impolite.
Maybe I will just leave it like that.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

N3rd said:


> Gross. Glad youre not my daughter. Ugh. But as for that first guy, dang oh man. If only I wasnt a 14 year old boy... :thumbs_do
> Negz on that crap


Get a sense of humor..it was a joke!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

*We all know this is what the women want*

made ya look didnt I? :wink:


----------



## extremesnyper (Nov 27, 2005)

*Buddy of mine*

Buddy of mine got banned on here for some stupid reasons i thought but i am going to post a picture for him anyways since his got taken off. I will post a pic of my sorry self once i get some time. Dang girls if i wasnt straight:tongue: Kris


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*N3rd*

N3RD, I think your right, but you pushed it over board with David Hasselhoff! LOL!!


----------



## matthewsmesiah13 (Dec 16, 2005)

you're only too late cause im older lol


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

CamSpeed said:


> Throwin on here for the hell of it -C


nice pic..



BillyRay said:


> OH SNAP!!!! hahahaahaha :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Women go for the cash everytime dude!!!! hahaha :wink: :wink:


money not everything "dude". me and my hubby both work to suport our "habit".. Archery.. 6 pack or keg... dont matter to me.. I have a great guy.. married 14 1/2 yrs now..


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Ratus said:


> From the size of your group, it appears you need to spend more time practicing archery and less time at the gym. :tongue: :teeth:


group? huh? Oh hey, there ARE arrows in that pic..... 
So how did a thread from 2005 get started back up? Not sure, but I certainly enjoyed it!.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

MN_Chick said:


> group? huh? Oh hey, there ARE arrows in that pic.....
> So how did a thread from 2005 get started back up? Not sure, but I certainly enjoyed it!.


Thanks for pointing out the date. I wondered how I missed that thread. It was entertaining and.............interesting............ Maybe we need a fresh sample, lol.


----------



## TPZK5 (Jan 12, 2009)

Totally about time I see something like this to lighten up my day! Not that I don't absolutely love my guy and think he's the greatest...BUT...Let's see some more of those "groups" shots! any more pics out there????!!! tee hee!!! Thanks for bumping this up...


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

CamSpeed said:


> Throwin on here for the hell of it -C


I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if it has been mentioned already...but I would find this pic way hotter if all the arrows were in the middle...just sayin'

:wink:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

~Tara~ said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread so forgive me if it has been mentioned already...but I would find this pic way hotter if all the arrows were in the middle...just sayin'
> 
> :wink:


Oh you've gotta read the whole thread, it is priceless. I agree, I don't know who found this, but it was great :set1_rolf2:


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> Oh you've gotta read the whole thread, it is priceless. I agree, I don't know who found this, but it was great :set1_rolf2:


haha Thanks for the suggestion, you were right... priceless! 

& I thought I was just geting old, since the first thing I noticed were the two arrows out.


----------



## Chromedog (Nov 28, 2006)

*STSmansdaughter*

Would just like to know what STSmansdaughter thinks of her post now. See second post of this thread. She was 14 when she wrote that and I believe she is now 19. It is an old thread that someone dug up. I am sure she would get a kick out of it,...looks as if she is still an active paticipant of AT.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

There were arrows in that pictrue.... LOL


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I decided to keep my shirt on for this one...LOL


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks for being the first brave one to oblige us gals, lol. Hmmmm a trad shooter too, lol. :thumbs_up


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I decided to keep my shirt on for this one...LOL


very nice pic.. and this may be strange.. but I like that style of pics better then the "shirtless flexing" pics..


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL. Now thats funny stuff there.


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

canam said:


> Thanks for being the first brave one to oblige us gals, lol. Hmmmm a trad shooter too, lol. :thumbs_up


I wouldn't say that I'm a traditional shooter,I like to shoot all styles. Brat just happen to snap a picture the day I was shooting my buddies recurve.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

Do i pass


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Mrs.Squid said "post that picture of you standing by the bale". . . Try not to laugh too hard.













And finally my favorite, taken 22 hours after shoulder surgery:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm ... I noticed the arrows first tooo ... :doh:
My female vision must be fading ... the thread was priceless though!



SandSquid said:


> And finally my favorite, taken 22 hours after shoulder surgery:


NICE!!! That's some dedication.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

So squid, are ya'll still talking about a ladies only shoot?


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> So squid, are ya'll still talking about a ladies only shoot?


Just need to schedule the weekend and I can reserve the gymanium.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

SandSquid said:


> And finally my favorite, taken 22 hours after shoulder surgery:


all I can say is WOW.. gotta love the dedication there man..keep it up..


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

sues said:


> Do i pass


Dang- those are some HUGE arms! I'll bet it took you a while to build them. 

Squid- that is amazing! That will keep your bow arm in shape. The bale shot was cool.

kimmiedawn- I like the "regular guys" in their shirts too. Of course, there's nothing wrong with nice abs either, lol. I've developed into one of those "old ladies" who just enjoys people, lol. 

Mile-Now you can post up one that has your compound bow in it then, lol.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 14, 2010)

Haha readin through this is priceless!! But do the ladies ever wonder how the fellers end up in the ladies section? Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

